# Receptacle in Cabinet for Microwave



## jar546 (Dec 16, 2018)

No, that is not going to pass.  What IRC/NEC sections cover this installation and violations?  There is more than one violation here.


----------



## ICE (Dec 16, 2018)

Is it within 6' of a sink?


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2018)

Not an electrician answer 


Loose box???


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 17, 2018)

Plastic box not property installed, not workmanlike, nec110.12 & 110.13 (A), should be secured
Romex not properly connected inside box.

Not sure:
Can't tell if the Romex is 12-ga wire (not yellow) or protected by 20-amp breaker? Kitchen wall circuits to be 20 amp. IRC E3703.2
Range hood or microwave manufacture may require a dedicated circuit, requiring the duplex receptacle to be switched out for a single? Never seen this before on an micro or hood appliance, kinda of a stretch I think, but possible.


----------

